

ItsNat: A Silver Bullet Java Web Application Framework? - binarray2000
http://itsnat.sourceforge.net/

======
jmarranz
No, ItsNat is not a silver bullet, it has a focus in some problems and just
solves some problems.

Disclaimer: I'm the author of this tool.

~~~
binarray2000
Cool... I have watched your slides "How to choose a web framework and be
surprised" (nice way to explain the differences between ItsNat and other
frameworks... use existing stuff many people know and compare it to your
work), have liked what I saw and it seems that ItsNat aggregates many features
from other frameworks. As HN is a cool community full of experienced Java
programmers, I wanted to ask for their opinion. The question still stands. :)

